# General > Photography >  'My' woodpecker

## Sarah

I call him Woody. He lives in my garden, and has been attracted quite a bit of attention because its quite rare to see them this far north. He's a Great Spotted Woodpecker. I got his photo printed in the Press and Journal a few weeks ago, the last photo.

He's desperate for a mate, poor guy!

----------


## kara

Wow  what a lovely woodpecker you are lucky  ::

----------


## Kenn

How lucky to have such a beautiful bird at the feeders.

----------


## Sporran

What beautiful photos, Sarah!  :Smile:  Woodpeckers are such pretty birds. Does he make quite a racket as he's chapping away at the tree?

----------


## Anji

Great photos, Sarah.  You are so lucky to have him.

----------


## RELAX

GOOD SHOT , YOU ARE VERY LUCKY TO HAVE THIS LITTLE FELLA VISIT  ::

----------


## kas

Superb photos. Not often seen up here, but there are a few in summer at least. 
We saw a pair this year in Southern Caithness and one was carrying food, a sure sign of breeding. I wish I had one in my garden though.

----------


## Sarah

> What beautiful photos, Sarah!  Woodpeckers are such pretty birds. Does he make quite a racket as he's chapping away at the tree?


Oh he is so noisy! If he's not knocking on the trees, he's stripping the bark. When he's not doing that, he's cheeping away shouting for a mate! Very noisy, but we do enjoy seeing him.




> Superb photos. Not often seen up here, but there are a few in summer at least. 
> We saw a pair this year in Southern Caithness and one was carrying food, a sure sign of breeding. I wish I had one in my garden though.


Well if you ever see a lady one, please encourage her this way! He might be a bit less noisy then  ::  everyone was hoping he would find a female, but not yet.

Thanks everyone, glad you like my photos  :Smile:

----------

